# Panic Attack



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel sick, I'm light headed and crying I dont know what to do Im at work and no meds.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

my whole body is shaking i feel like im going to throw up


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've thrown up. I'm still shaking and feeling scared, but I don't feel as sick.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Another panic attack


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

do you know any breathing techniques?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

do they help, have you tried?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Not helping and I'm still stressed. I don't know what to do. I've messed up big time.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dang bro, i wish i could be more of help. you can stick it out aye?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Thx for talking to me Kenny, I have to try to get working- I'm at work


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok man hope it gets better


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm starting to pull myself together now. Thanks Kenny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Diaphragm breathing, positive thinking ('This is just a natural, if unpleasant, evoluntionary trait, that is totally harmless.' etc.) and muscling through it about all you can do in situations like that. You made it. Just like you always have. Just like you always will.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> Diaphragm breathing, positive thinking ('This is just a natural, if unpleasant, evoluntionary trait, that is totally harmless.' etc.) and muscling through it about all you can do in situations like that. You made it. Just like you always have. Just like you always will.


I made it, but what have I lost? Thanks for trying to encourage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

You've lost nothing. Apart from the few minutes the panic attack lasted maybe. But even then if you consider the panic attacks to be part of life's learning experience, it's fairly easy to convince yourself that the time spent having panic attacks are of value.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's not the attack that caused loss, but loss that caused the attack. You had no way of knowing that though because I didn't mention it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, I see what you mean. So what is it that you've lost?


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

What do you do for work? I'm having a shitty day too but thing will get better. Have hope!!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I work for medical records at the local hospital.

I'm just feeling broken right now. I'm afraid I've messed up a relationship and it's killing me. I'm completely sick over it, throwing up and feeling lightheaded.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I just can't think straight, I'm not even making sense to myself. I'm in a constant state of panic.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I took some of my anxiety meds- my body has stopped shaking but I'm really feeling tired now. I still feel like when i was little. Terrified of my stepdad and nowhere to hide. I just want to be jesse again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

((Hugs)) Please don't worry Jesse. <3


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've got myself together guys. Thanks for all the support <3


----------



## Chillwynston (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Conjurus,

How are you today? The most refreshing thing about panic attacks is how silly you feel after them... Did you know you burn just as many calories as a good jog, so a few of them a day you'll be fighting fit in no time 

What happened in work? I always used to worry about work, but then I thought what would actually happen if I lost my job and as much as I need the money I knew I would always get by... So I ask you "what is the worst that could happen?" Plus ask yourself "what would be your ideal situation?" then from that situation pick one part and go do it, just get there... Don't say "I cant" say "how" and figure it out!!

Panic attacks are a product of modern life!! We aren't used to this stress!! So accept that you are human and if you make a mistake so what ! Like your boss has never made a mistake?

One more thing.. When you go home dont think about your job that's not your problem now, it's just a place to go in the day!! Keep it that way!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I wasn't panicking about work, I was just panicking at work. It really was a silly thing, thankfully it's over.


----------



## Chillwynston (Apr 3, 2009)

COOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Chillwynston said:


> ask yourself "what would be your ideal situation?" then from that situation pick one part and go do it, just get there... Don't say "I cant" say "how" and figure it out!!


LOL I couldn't agree more with that Jesse. :wink:


----------

